# New to forum



## pumkinking (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello

I'm new to the forum. Been lurking for the last week or 2 doing research for projects that I'm working on. Our Halloween display hasn't been much. A few tombstones, eyeball lights in a bush and a light up prop that I bought about 10 years ago. The grandest part of our display is the carved pumpkins. My wife and I have been carving 2 or more carvable foam pumpkins for the past few years and we should have over 20 on display this year.

We're throwing a party this year and wanted to expand our display. We are adding a few more tombstones, fog, lighting. I built a toe pincher coffin out of foam board, a cemetery fence, Fog chiller, converting a Christmas reindeer into a wolf/werewolf, getting closer to finishing a pumpkin headed scarecrow and I'm half way done with a wood coffin that looks like it's sticking out of the ground. It's been hard to get some things done with all the rain we've been having.

We have an old dog house that's been rotting away in the backyard, so I'm gonna pull that out to either chain the reindeer/wolf to or make it a haunted dog house.

Lots of great information and ideas on this site.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to Hauntforum.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi PumkinKing, welcome to the forum! We did a haunted dog house one of our first years too, with a motion activated light and wolf howl. Got a ton of scares for about 5 bucks, LOL. Love those kind!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hello and WELCOME! You will love it here and you will find so many new things that you just have to build. It is a home haunter's Disney World!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forums! You'll fit in nicely here


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## pumkinking (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome to the herd!! Hope you post up some of your stuff...never get enough of that.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Sounds like you've been busy.


----------

